# Ask: WTTW Chicago



## rwold1 (Feb 5, 2005)

I've had the 811 since last August with the usual bugs that have been mentioned in this forum.Since last Wednesday I have been unable to receive wttw digital in Chicago. The station has 85 signal strength as always but flashes on and off like a strobe light! The picture altenates between a black screen and picture very rapidly. I thought this was a PSIP issue and called the station on Friday. The engineer said they have had multiple equipment problems this week. He also said that they haven't changed the PSIP stream. Another engineer called me back later in the day asking about my symptoms. He said that they have received a few calls from around Chicago but apparantly with no common denominator. I saw a previous thread regarding this issue and E* hasn't a clue as to what the problem is. They would probably swap out the box but it seems unlikely to be a hardware problem on one station only. I have a separate antenna line directly to the tv and the channel comes in fine viewed directly. The problem is only through the 811. I was wondering if anyone else in the Chicago area is having this problem or if anyone is able to view the channel through the 811? Thanks for your help.

Software version p284-ladd-n
Bootstrap 1013 ladd


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

rwold1 said:


> I've had the 811 since last August with the usual bugs that have been mentioned in this forum.Since last Wednesday I have been unable to receive wttw digital in Chicago. The station has 85 signal strength as always but flashes on and off like a strobe light! The picture altenates between a black screen and picture very rapidly. I thought this was a PSIP issue and called the station on Friday. The engineer said they have had multiple equipment problems this week. He also said that they haven't changed the PSIP stream. Another engineer called me back later in the day asking about my symptoms. He said that they have received a few calls from around Chicago but apparantly with no common denominator. I saw a previous thread regarding this issue and E* hasn't a clue as to what the problem is. They would probably swap out the box but it seems unlikely to be a hardware problem on one station only. I have a separate antenna line directly to the tv and the channel comes in fine viewed directly. The problem is only through the 811. I was wondering if anyone else in the Chicago area is having this problem or if anyone is able to view the channel through the 811? Thanks for your help.
> 
> Software version p284-ladd-n
> Bootstrap 1013 ladd


I have the same problem as you do with my 811. When tuned to WTTW DT 1 or 2 it flashes from a picture to black screen every second. This all started on 1 Feb with the PSIP changes. The 921 is not affected by this. There have been several posts in this forum as well at the Chicago AV forum www.chicagoavforum.com & Satellite guys. A rescan will not help as you know.

Here is some contact info. for WTTW. I have not called them. If you want give them a call and tell them that all of this started on 1 Feb. Prior to that no one had a problem with their channel.

WTTW people you could contact would be Fred Engel or Jerry Hanna. Larry Ocher is Director of Engineering. I have their number as 773-583-5000.

These numbers were obtained by Bob Olsen who is an engineer from WFLD. Bob is a frequent poster in the www.avsforum.com


----------



## rwold1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the response. I did talk to two different people at the station although I didn't get their names. Iwas mainly curious if this is effecting all 811's in Chicago. Apparantly there are some problems with non Dishnetwork receivers as well. The engineer I spoke with said he would contact E* I assume today. I spoke with them on Friday afternoon. I know as of last night there was no change.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I was just going to ask everyone if I was the only one with this issue. I thought my 811 was defective because I just got it on saturday. I'm glad to hear that this seems to be a problem with channel 11 though. Thanks for the post


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

thxultra said:


> I was just going to ask everyone if I was the only one with this issue. I thought my 811 was defective because I just got it on saturday. I'm glad to hear that this seems to be a problem with channel 11 though. Thanks for the post


I have identified this station to E* engineering for PSIP assistance.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> I have identified this station to E* engineering for PSIP assistance.


Thanks Jason, no one in Chicago with an 811 can watch WTTW. At least from posts that I have read I believe this to be correct. The 921 has no problem with WTTW.

Jason how is your 811 doing with WTTW?


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

The PSIP problems have been resolved with WTTW. Sit back and enjoy all that great PBS HD programming.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It doesn't take much to resolve the issue. Just a string command error where PSIP is sending multiple PAT/PMT from my understanding.

The 921 doesn't suffer from this because of the way it handles programming changes. The 811 believe it or not actually has more intelligence when it comes to the way it monitors PSIP. Some receivers would require you to tune away from the host channel and back to see an added programming feature such as a subchannel to provide emergency traffic updates. There are other brands on the market that also constantly monitor the PSIP stream that also react like the 811 when PSIP contains an error.

As far as what my WTTW was doing, channel 11 on my 811 is at 49% lock. I live in the Rockford area and my Winegard is directional. On a good day I can get WFLD, WPWR, and WGN, otherwise it's just Rockford IL, Davenport IA, and Madison WI. for me. I do miss the Chicago locals however, I am from the Schaumburg area and still cummute back to Rosemont daily. I am considering putting up a larger OTA and rotor.

Have a good one,


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

cpdretired said:


> The PSIP problems have been resolved with WTTW. Sit back and enjoy all that great PBS HD programming.


Oh and give a shout out to our friend's at E* for helping WTTW.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Great job who ever called Channel 11 was comming in clear and strong last night  They really have a clean hd signal.


----------

